# Any cf-18 pilots



## guns_and_roses (24 Nov 2007)

Are there any CF-18 pilots on this site? I'd like to PM them, as i think ive found what i want to strive for.


----------



## Shamrock (24 Nov 2007)

Bravehart said:
			
		

> Are there any CF-18 pilots on this site? I'd like to PM them, as i think ive found what i want to strive for.



Career troll?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Nov 2007)

I am sure once they see your post here they will PM you if they feel inclined to do so.

Locked to prevent the inevitable ...

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------

